# Polished Bliss: Audi RS4



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was todays work, a nice straight forward detail for me 










This is 1 of 3 RS4's we now have on the books for maintainance plans, and the owner of this one hadnt washed the car since picking it up from the dealers (who were told not to prep it) so as not to risk inflicting any marring etc untill we could book him in for the first detail of the plan.

Obviously this meant the car was fairly dirty upon arrival, although not too bad, having covered just over 100 miles....



















*Wash*:

I firstly gave the arches (which are all fabric - i hate these!!) a good soaking of Safe de-greaser and then foamed the car with APC through the foam gun, this was left to dwell for ten mins before being rinsed off at high pressure. The car was then foamed a further 2 times before being left to soak in while i cleaned the wheels with a non acidic wheel and tyre gel, these were rinsed off and i then washed the car carefully with the 2 bucket method after foaming for a 3rd time to maximise lubricity, this is what i do with my own car and it works extremely well :thumb:

Once rinsed off, i did the fingertip test and the paint was silky smooth, a little surprising but good news for me  I just used a bit of tar and glue on the wheels and arch lips to remove some small amounts of tar but they were minimal.

I then dried the car off with the leaf blower and drove it inside.

*Polish*:

I closely inspected the paintwork with my L.E.D torch and was shocked, the paint was spot on! except for a light scuff on the bonnet which was easily polished out by hand, even the bumpers were A1!

So luckily, there was no need for polishing today, result! 

*LSP*:

This is another Vintage maintainance plan so the paint was firstly HD Cleansed by hand and a mf applicator pad before i applied the wax to the whole car (including the window rubbers) and left it for approx an hour. During this time i sealed the wheels, dressed the tyres, polished the tailpipes (which are meant to be black by the way ) and detailed the interior, which only needed a light hoover, wipe down, glass cleaned and leather fed with Treat 

I then buffed off the wax and inspected for smears, and at this point there were none what so ever, so the car didnt receive a final wipe down this time.

Again, like with the TT, the rain came on near the end so its indoor pics only wall: ):

*afters*:






























































































































































































I now officially plan on winning the lottery this weekend so i can go out and buy one of these along with a GT3 RS :thumb:

thanks for looking


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Great job, sounded like an easy day for you, what a sleeper it is in that colour, just take off the RS badges, lovin it.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome car, looks great now Clark


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very glossy finish, looking very nice


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

The flake is popping like a good'un there, Fantastic work mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome work, really love the RS4 stunning motor


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Shame they have apparently stopped making these now!!! something to do with needing the engines for the R8

I was talking to the local dealer about a light blue estate they have in brand new the other day but just can't afford it.

Tried selling everyhing i own but just can't garantee the payments, shame

I really couldn't decide between grey, the two blues or black not going to be a problem now i suppose!

Anyway enough of my moaning, fantastic finish Clark and lucky day for you!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Shame they have apparently stopped making these now!!! something to do with needing the engines for the R8
> 
> I was talking to the local dealer about a light blue estate they have in brand new the other day but just can't afford it.
> 
> ...


We have this one, a sprint blue Avant and a black one on the books, probs the 3 best colours, although red looks stunning when detailed :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb work on both the Audi's Clark :thumb: 

How lush is the grey though


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Shame they have apparently stopped making these now!!! something to do with needing the engines for the R8
> 
> I was talking to the local dealer about a light blue estate they have in brand new the other day but just can't afford it.
> 
> ...


not heard it being anything to do with the engine.

more to do with audi keeping production numbers low to keep prices high.. and also the RS production line can only do 1 car at a time and the RS6 is needing to be built.

When the RS6 production run is done then the RS5 is ready and waiting


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

oh and nice detail


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice job & an 'easy' day for you:thumb: 

not seen a grey RS4 in the metal...looks nice, just not as good as Red, Black or Blue IMO


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, slober slober just loving that detail it looks fooookin awsome job well done


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm begging my Dad to get one of these next


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think all Audi RS's look great, but this one looks fantastic!

Why do they have fabric arches?? hmmmm??


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

fabric arches reduces road noise apparantly...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fabric arches = work of the devil, mine only has them on the rear but can never be satisfied unless I take the wheels off and scrub them with a brush :devil:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

thats stunning man ! i honestly think ur the best on here


----------



## blair (Jul 31, 2007)

Stunning again. One of my fav cars.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome results, nice to hear of a car coming from the dealers almost defect free.


----------



## joe-666 (Aug 26, 2007)

*tyre gel?*

what do you use for this finish?

Regards Joe


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and a stunning finish 

Those fabric arch liners almost eliminate tyre roar, which is quite something given the size of the tyres. They are a real pain to keep clean however :wall:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Fabric arches are great for sound proofing, but a real pain to clean! I made the mistake of a bit too much wellie getting out of the parking fields at Goodwood in the rain, took me ages with a brush to get the grass and mud out, it's like the scouring face on those washing up sponges Grrrrr


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Iam using p21s on the wheels, then the disks don't rust ..

Glyn ... Iam most likely going to 275/30 r19


----------



## bud man (Mar 30, 2007)

pure sex on wheels :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Andyuk911 said:


> Iam using p21s on the wheels, then the disks don't rust ..
> 
> Glyn ... Iam most likely going to 275/30 r19


Thats what i used, but discs still rust, they'll do so even if you just get them wet


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Clark man superb job, always enjoy your posts and look forward on seeing your details. The vehicle looks great and I nejoyed your write up.

I have a few questions for you though.

1 - You guys (Polished Bliss) use Vintage, how long does the tub last? 
2 - How many vehicles can the tub do?
3 - Where the vehicle is located, what kind of floor is that? Is it a material that floats on the surface of the concrete? Just wondering that's all.

Hope you don't mind the questions.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i loved this car before, and i think i love it even more now


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I love that car !

Cant really say anything else...


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW!! Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

joe-666 said:


> what do you use for this finish?
> 
> Regards Joe


Pm sent 



Nica said:


> Clark man superb job, always enjoy your posts and look forward on seeing your details. The vehicle looks great and I nejoyed your write up.
> 
> I have a few questions for you though.
> 
> ...


The Tub lasted around 3 or 4 months with us before we had to send it away to be re-filled, i think we got about 30 or 40 cars out of that, but that was applying it by hand, this time round by applicator pad i would imagine we'll probably get double the cars out of a pot and at the rate we're going it'll probs be another 6 months at least before it has to be sent away again, maybe even longer...

The flooring is just plastic tiles made by a company called "dynotile" (i think!), best bet would be to PM Rich (WX51 TXR) as he knows more about it than i do. It was fairly straight forward to cut and lay though and we've been impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

superb job and car


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

nice car !


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Clark,

Pls could you PM me the tyre gel make also.

Ta,

Shaun

PS Awesome work!


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you for the feed back Clark. 30 to 40 vehicles is good...mmm...interesteing. Seeing as you guys use it almost on a daily basis the numbers are still impresive.

I'll be chatting wth Rich soon....tell Rich to get ready


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

:driver:


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 21, 2007)

i'd love a pm on what products you used cos that is prob the best wet shine i've seen !

Top job !!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent job again Clark, you always get an stunning finish. 

The RS4 is an amazing car, 2 of them in the street I work in.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice work, car looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking work and car


----------



## BMW540i (May 2, 2007)

As per usual gentleman GREAT JOB


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Another top notch effort Clark. Just warming up the Avant now, I'll be round at 9 (after another little drive - these things make such an addictive noise). Who has the black one? Boyner?


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

what can i say.. to notch as usual Clark:thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work Clark.

Someone mentioned the new RS6.......mmmmmm - When 420bhp V8 just aint enough - fit twin turbos!


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

car looks fantastic ,


----------



## Chris_A (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome car

Nice finish 

Good job:thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

stunning flake shots a superb detail


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

stunning work mate


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

I want one of these and thats a gorgeous colour as well nice work as usual


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

stunning work indeed


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

amazing job!


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumb: 1st class work again


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

awesome cars... the fleck is stunning good work


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

as always spot on


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

One word... PERFECTION


----------

